# .cwk file extension



## budscyn (Aug 27, 2002)

I have just received a file with a .cwk file extension. I think that this is an Appleworks extension. Is there any way that I can view this file? I have Windows Office XP with Windows 2000 O/S


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

File Extension Details for .CWK

http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=cwk

CWK Claris Works Data

CWK GCPrevue Work File (Graphicode)


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

All I can think of is either buying a conversion program like conversions plus.
http://www.dataviz.com/products/conversionsplus/

Or emailing the person back and asking him to save the file as a .rtf file.

Rich Text Format, which both mac and PC can open.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

No need for a duplicate post-this has already been answered in Tips & Tricks.


----------



## glycolized (Aug 4, 2004)

brendandonhu said:


> No need for a duplicate post-this has already been answered in Tips & Tricks.


Could you link this please. I searched "cwk" in the Tips & Tricks forum with 0 results.


----------



## beefy (Aug 4, 2002)

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=141104


----------

